# Any clubs, events, other cubers, etc. in Pensacola, FL?



## BlastoiseVeteran (Oct 20, 2019)

Are there any of them in Pensacola? I've only seen maybe 2 other cubers in my area, but I would really love to go to some kind of event one day where we can all get together and maybe do a competition or just talk. Any other cubers in Pensacola?


----------

